# Just bought a lathe. What's next?



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought a used lathe. It's 12" swing by 36" bed. Pretty standard thing that reviews say will be a good starter lathe. BTW I got it for $50 from a friend. It comes with turning tools. It's a cheap set but should be HSS. 

It might come with a faceplate. What else will I need to get started turning bowls.  I have a limited budget. Do i need a bowl chuck? What size? I think it's a MT2. Will I need a bowl gouge? Is there a cheap cheater to use my bench grinder to sharpen the tools? 

Some beginner Youtube channels? 

Help a brotha out! :icon_smile:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You will need a bowl gouge, a faceplate, and a face shield. I would highly recommend a sharping jig, but not 100% necessary. A chunk is extremely handy, but not 100% necessary.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

:thumbsup: Congrats on your step off into the vortex of woodturning (cue in Twilight Zone theme)......
There will likely be others to chime in... so here go my suggestions:
1. Make sure you have good eye protection.
2. Visit a turning club--seems kind of intimidating at first, but hey-they had to start somewhere & they ALWAYS welcome newcomers. Lacking that, youtube is ok, but realize that not everyone uses safe practices--check out some by Robo Hippy you won't regret that & there are others (likely to reply here)
3. Start with scrap wood to learn how the tools work/cut--make lots of shavings.
4. Sharpening is learned and requires a consistent repeatable light touch. Yes there are ways to make sharpening jigs on youtube that are inexpensive--that's where I started too.
5. As far as bowl chucks--they're like fishing poles or golf clubs--depends on what you want to $pend. I started with PSI chucks, but I'm not trying to sway ya.
6. Bowl gouges- same thing as in #5, start with one that isn't really expensive until you learn it in your hands (you'll know what I mean--how it feels and cuts--kinesthetic learning)
7. Above all ask questions!! Lots of knowledge here.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

This hobby will cost you thousands of dollars. I started with a HF 12-36 lathe and a decent tool set I bought used for $125. I sold it because I sucked at turning, and I hasn't discovered the resources of the internet or of a turners club. A few years later I bought a Jet 16-42 lathe with a few tools. I now have a Powermatic 3520 and over 40 tools and three chucks. My Oneway stronghold chuck is awesome, but probably overkill for your lathe. I'd recommend a OneWay talon chuck. I'd also recommend the Oneway sharping system. You will need the V arm jig, and the vari grind attachment. If you are tight on cash you could build the V arm jig, but I'd recommend just buying the Vari grind attachment. I'm not associated with Oneway in anyway their products just work, and are NOT made in Asia if that matters to you.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You will need a bowl gouge for bowls.
For safety, I would suggest you start with spindle orientation with scrap wood. I think it is easier to learn how to rub the bevel with spindle tools compared to bowl gouges.
Here is a good overview of almost every holding method for the lathe. For spindles you do not need a chuck, for bowls you can get by but will probably want one in a few months.
If you can post pics of your tools it may help us.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXil-5dEeo


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some pictures of bowl gouges. The first two are swept back grinds. The third is a flat grind suitable for the flat part in the bottom. WARNING a bowl gouge with a flat grind or a spindle roughing gouge is Not suitable for hollowing a bowl. The corners will catch giving you the catch of your life.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a picture of a SRG individually. The tool at the top and fifth from the top is a spindle roughing gouge. Do not use them for bowl work.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this the chuck that I want? PSI Chuck
Also, can anyone recommend a great bowl gouge? I could spend some money on one I think.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thompson. I have a 1-2 and a 3/8. I really don't know if they are worth the money over a regular M2 steel gouge though.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What size and thread is the spindle on your lathe. Hopefully 1-8.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have never used that chuck but I would suggest the Nova G3. It runs about $135 with insert and shipping.
If you do not have a faceplate it would be a first item to me over a chuck. I have seven chucks and still use a faceplate for some work.

I can't say they are _great _bowl gouges. but I do think they are good to v-good. Most of mine are Sorby, Hamlet, and Crown (all Sheffield UK made). I have used the Hurricane for about a year and can tell no difference in how often I need to re-sharpen. They have a set of three for $65 and are UK specd as far as size; UK specs are 1/8" larger. While listing is for 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 that is UK, in US specs that is 3/8, 1/2, and 5/8.
http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/...Three-Piece-Bowl-Gouge-Set-34.html?cPath=4_10

You can use your grinder but you do need a "white" wheel if it only has the gray. You will need to buy or make a jig for grinding gouges unless you are fairly good at freehanding.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Just to be different you don't need a bowl gouge or a way to sharpen. If you get the Hunter Hercules you can turn both the inside and outside of a bowl using it as a scraper and it never needs sharpening. The cutter is carbide and you simply replace it when it does get dull or chipped which should take a pretty good while. 
It a very easy tool to use for a beginner although it is pricy. However you will use it for many years. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzrLN8SQ8ms


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

It will ONLY cost you a lot of cash if you fall for the TRICK TOOL OF THE WEEK.

I have a Jet with basic tools, no chuck, and have made lots of stuff. I have been given wood, purchased some but all in all spent less than $250.00.

Play with what you have, ask for tips that will allow you to spend LITTLE.

Use YouTube to learn how to turn, and save cash.

YouTube taught me how to sharpen on my 1" x 30" cheap belt sander, and without a jig.

If you were in the business of turning, well different program.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Bmezz (Jun 16, 2014)

I always give the same advice. Find a turners club and take the beginners course. Whatever that might cost wil save you hundreds of dollars and risk of personal injury. You will learn what you need and to avoid what you don't. All the advice above is valid but you can't know what you don't know. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another + for a club. Below is a link to the AAW clubs for IN.
Not sure about those but most are about $50 a year with 12 meetings and some weekend outings. Locally they don't offer paid classes but usually mentor are free. Woodcraft and other places do offer classes for $$$. A couple of hours on hand with a mentor will probably equate to many many hours of videos.
http://www.woodturner.org/search/newsearch.asp


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

All great advice,as for the money,I just bought the oneway coring tool that cost me more than my 1st lathe,a new Ricon(still use it)it cost about 300.00 the oneway cost 550.00  and the list goes on an on an on,at least 10,000 so far,but the fun I have, :thumbsup:


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> It will ONLY cost you a lot of cash if you fall for the TRICK TOOL OF THE WEEK.
> 
> YouTube taught me how to sharpen on my 1" x 30" cheap belt sander, and without a jig.
> 
> Dale in Indy


This info speaks to me. Can you direct me towards that video? 

Also, I'm in Terre Haute! :shifty:


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

eschatz said:


> Is this the chuck that I want? PSI Chuck
> Also, can anyone recommend a great bowl gouge? I could spend some money on one I think.


I have that chuck and used it frequently on my old Harbor Freight lathe as my only chuck. Now that I have graduated to my current lathe, I use that chuck with the cole jaws that come with it for reverse chucking. Just need to use a spindle adapter to go from 1 1/4" x 8TPI to 1" x 8 TPI. Very good intro chuck that hold up well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Try and find a turning club somewhere near your area. You'll learn a lot quicker before you pickup a lot of bad habits. Plus you'll meet a lot of nice people.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Try and find a turning club somewhere near your area. You'll learn a lot quicker before you pickup a lot of bad habits. Plus you'll meet a lot of nice people. Mike Hawkins


 Plus most members will let you come to their shop for more hands on turning.,


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

eschatz said:


> This info speaks to me. Can you direct me towards that video?
> 
> Also, I'm in Terre Haute! :shifty:


Its actually not really that different than sharpening with a bench grinder. The movements are all the same to put an edge on. The only real differences are that with a belt grinder you'll get a flat grind instead of a hollow grind like you would with a wheel, and you can get a much better edge with the belts. 

Can't point you to a video for sharpening lathe tools unfortunately. Knives yes, lathe tools no, but I doubt they'd be difficult to find


----------

